# Employee discount not working



## m3sm4r

I recently tried to make an online purchase. I've linked my team member number to my target account, tried putting it in as a promo code, and everything, but it keeps telling me that it doesn't exist. I can use my discount in stores, but what I want is online only, so its really inconvenient. I've checked and the item is something the discount should cover. Do you guys know what I'm doing wrong or what I could do to fix it? Thank you!


----------



## SallyHoover

What is the item and are you putting the 00's before your employee number or starting with the first non zero #?
Are you paying with a red card or target gift card?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

If you’ve linked it to your account you don’t need to enter it as a promo code.
As in stores you must pay with either RedCard or gift card (cash obviously isn’t an option online), and the item cannot be an item sold by a target+ partner.


----------



## Yetive

You must add 0000 before your number to use as promo code.


----------



## m3sm4r

Yetive said:


> You must add 0000 before your number to use as promo code.


I've tried that and it still doesn't work


----------



## m3sm4r

SallyHoover said:


> What is the item and are you putting the 00's before your employee number or starting with the first non zero #?
> Are you paying with a red card or target gift card?


I've tried putting the employee discount on all sorts of items, things I know it should work on, and I've tried with and without the zeros. I'm paying using a giftcard


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Discount will work with target gift cards only.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Discount will work with target gift cards only.


and redcard!


m3sm4r said:


> I've tried putting the employee discount on all sorts of items, things I know it should work on, and I've tried with and without the zeros. I'm paying using a giftcard


contact target guest service and they can help add the discount to the account.


----------



## Tessa120

Have you tried two leading zeros, not four, in the promo code?


----------



## djk1026

Is anyone having a problem using the discount with the new SCO software?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

djk1026 said:


> Is anyone having a problem using the discount with the new SCO software?


No.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

No works for me when I scan wallet


----------



## DBZ

You won't see your discount till you click checkout


----------



## lokinix

You can use TCU cards for the discount, but only in store, they don't have it setup for the website.


----------



## Guest Avocado

Been working fine for me


----------



## Megadeaf

Thanks, that was my problem, I noticed after the fact it WAS a Target + item.


----------



## SallyHoover

m3sm4r said:


> I recently tried to make an online purchase. I've linked my team member number to my target account, tried putting it in as a promo code, and everything, but it keeps telling me that it doesn't exist. I can use my discount in stores, but what I want is online only, so its really inconvenient. I've checked and the item is something the discount should cover. Do you guys know what I'm doing wrong or what I could do to fix it? Thank you!


Try it as a promo code with 12 digits.  Just add zero's at the beginning until you get to 12 or try it without the zeros.


----------

